# Trap Bar vs. straight bar for deadlifts



## sharkattack (Feb 17, 2006)

Do any of you guys use a Trap Bar (or something similar) for your deadlifts?  I've been reading a fair bit about them in the various Stuart McRobert books that I have and it seems like it is a good idea.  You can concentrate fully on pulling the weight up rather than sliding it along your shins/thighs.  I'm aware that guys who powerlift in contests or are hardcore powerlifters might scoff at the Trap Bar, but for a 'regular Joe' trainer (who's 6'2") who likes to deadlift I was thinking of investing in one of these.

If you guys have any experience with any sort of Trap Bar (there are a couple of different designs, but the idea is the same-you stand in the 'middle' of the deadlift) please post.

Thanks for your help.

S.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

I defenitly love the trap bar.  The pull is much more like a squat as you can sit up more inside of it then you can when you have to pull a BB.  Defenitly good to mix up the training and keep things fresh.  trap bar gets two thumbs up.


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.  What style have you used, the diamond shaped one or the octagonal one?  The one thing that I'm a little concerned about is the inability to vary your grip since it's going to be dictated by the fixed handles.  I'm going to look at one this weekend, but before I spend the money on one I'd like to get some help/info from folks like you who have more experience with them than I do.

Cheers,
S.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

Trap bar "Farmers Walk" around block.


​


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2006)

I was looking for a pic to post and I found this, pretty interesting way to also get a grip workout.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

sharkattack said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply.  What style have you used, the diamond shaped one or the octagonal one?  The one thing that I'm a little concerned about is the inability to vary your grip since it's going to be dictated by the fixed handles.  I'm going to look at one this weekend, but before I spend the money on one I'd like to get some help/info from folks like you who have more experience with them than I do.
> 
> Cheers,
> S.




I have used the octagon one. 

there is only one grip that you are able to use and that is a neutral grip.  What were you expecting or trying to do with it?


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What were you expecting or trying to do with it?



Actually, I just started deadlifts as part of my program.  I'm looking at learning as much as I can about the deadlift since it will be a staple in my bag of exercises.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

sharkattack said:
			
		

> Actually, I just started deadlifts as part of my program.  I'm looking at learning as much as I can about the deadlift since it will be a staple in my bag of exercises.




well, trap bar is really great.  it is a good compliment to both the deadlift and the squat.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, trap bar is really great.  it is a good compliment to both the deadlift and the squat.



I would love see them put one in at my gym.  I've never had the opportunity to use one before.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

Trap bar is awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would love see them put one in at my gym.  I've never had the opportunity to use one before.



when you work at a gym that sucks you need to just get and bring your own shit.  At my gym they didn't have one so my buddy was like "fuck it...I'll buy one."  So, now we have one.  A trap bar at performbetter.com wil run ya about $250 (i think...maybe cheaper) and I think it is even cheaper at newyorkbarbell.com.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when you work at a gym that sucks you need to just get and bring your own shit.  At my gym they didn't have one so my buddy was like "fuck it...I'll buy one."  So, now we have one.  A trap bar at performbetter.com wil run ya about $250 (i think...maybe cheaper) and I think it is even cheaper at newyorkbarbell.com.



Hah, that's never gonna happen.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah, that's never gonna happen.



well....then find a new gym.

I mean honestly.  Just start stock piliing shit like that so that some day you will be able to have a gym in your garage.  then you wont have to go to the gym anymore and you will alredy have some quality equiptment.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when you work at a gym that sucks you need to just get and bring your own shit.  At my gym they didn't have one so my buddy was like "fuck it...I'll buy one."  So, now we have one.  A trap bar at performbetter.com wil run ya about $250 (i think...maybe cheaper) and I think it is even cheaper at newyorkbarbell.com.




Every gym I have worked at I have brought some of my own shit.  It is actually good for scrounging up clients too.  I had some plyo equipment that I brought to my last gym and would only let my clients use it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2006)

Most gym's allow you to bring your own tools of the trade, but it's best to have it engraved.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Every gym I have worked at I have brought some of my own shit.  It is actually good for scrounging up clients too.  I had some plyo equipment that I brought to my last gym and would only let my clients use it.



yup, I bring my stuff for my clients....bands, tubing for lateral walks, tennis balls for SMFR on the foot and for doing accleration speed work...etc....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well....then find a new gym.
> 
> I mean honestly.  Just start stock piliing shit like that so that some day you will be able to have a gym in your garage.  then you wont have to go to the gym anymore and you will alredy have some quality equiptment.



Sadly, this is about the closest to a lifter's gym around the way.  The only one I've even been in that has a power cage, and I definitely did my research.  A new one is opening in a few months, which I will gladly join if it's better even though I workout at my current one for free because I work there.  I do plan on buying some things for a setup like that one day, but I have to start small.  The first thing I need is a fucking dip belt.  The next thing I need is some grip training tools.  Those are more reasonable in terms of cost.

Another one just opened recently, but its a suit and tie club so to speak.  They have one goddamned squat rack, it's not adjustable, and I guarantee every douche bag fucker that goes in there curls in it.  I don't want to have to kill 140 pound guys working out in casual dress clothes.

Goddammit I hate paying for school myself; money sucks.  I'm just going to be a weightlifting monk.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sadly, this is about the closest to a lifter's gym around the way.  The only one I've even been in that has a power cage, and I definitely did my research.  A new one is opening in a few months, which I will gladly join if it's better even though I workout at my current one for free because I work there.  I do plan on buying some things for a setup like that one day, but I have to start small.  The first thing I need is a fucking dip belt.  The next thing I need is some grip training tools.  Those are more reasonable in terms of cost.
> 
> Another one just opened recently, but its a suit and tie club so to speak.  They have one goddamned squat rack, it's not adjustable, and I guarantee every douche bag fucker that goes in there curls in it.  I don't want to have to kill 140 pound guys working out in casual dress clothes.
> 
> Goddammit I hate paying for school myself; money sucks.  I'm just going to be a weightlifting monk.




yea, I hear ya.  Money is a bitch.

well, poor mans trap bar.....dumbells.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I hear ya.  Money is a bitch.
> 
> well, poor mans trap bar.....dumbells.




You could use tape to make the full structure around the dumbbells so no one will know you are brokeass.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> You could use tape to make the full structure around the dumbbells so no one will know you are brokeass.



just make sure it is duct tape.  it tends to stick together better when making the poor mans trap bar.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I hear ya.  Money is a bitch.
> 
> well, poor mans trap bar.....dumbells.



Yeah, I guess I don't do DB deadlifts enough.  I wonder if 120s are even enough.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess I don't do DB deadlifts enough.  I wonder if 120s are even enough.




120s should be plenty.  DB deadlifts are a lot harder then you think.  THey are harder then the trap bar, IMO, because of the independant loading.  You really have to stabalize and watch your movement to get in a good position to drive up because it is very easy to turn it into more of an RDL then to actually try and sit more upright like you do in the trap bar.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when you work at a gym that sucks you need to just get and bring your own shit. At my gym they didn't have one so my buddy was like "fuck it...I'll buy one." So, now we have one. A trap bar at performbetter.com wil run ya about $250 (i think...maybe cheaper) and I think it is even cheaper at newyorkbarbell.com.


There $129 form Newyorkbarbell.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> There $129 form Newyorkbarbell.




oh damn!!  I didn't think they were that cheap! that is a steal.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 120s should be plenty.  DB deadlifts are a lot harder then you think.  THey are harder then the trap bar, IMO, because of the independant loading.  You really have to stabalize and watch your movement to get in a good position to drive up because it is very easy to turn it into more of an RDL then to actually try and sit more upright like you do in the trap bar.



I mean I kind of know about them because I have to do them in between sets of farmer's walks.  I'm probably just underestimating the fatigue that will build over the set, and over a few sets with timed rest intervals.


----------



## carlito cool (Feb 18, 2006)

I much rather trap then straight anyday


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

Trap Bar deads are a great addition to deadlifting and squatting.   You should be able to pull more with trap bar deads than regular deads.


----------

